# Gimp Quest V2



## Dave Strider (Dec 24, 2009)

Um, the old one isn't going anywhere fast so I'm making a new Gimp Quest. :D

*Final TCoD-acy*







Explanation of Classes:

Fighter: fights with Bare hands.
Thief: Can steal item from enemies.
Weapon Master: Can use various weapons, Eg Nun chucks, Spear.
Mages: Do what they say on the tin.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 24, 2009)

Dark Mage

Because that can be awesome.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm thinking Weapon Master. Skewer enemies on a stick, heh.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 25, 2009)

Kam wants to be a Thief.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 25, 2009)

A weapon master who ate a dark mage and absorbed its powers to create Zeromus DARK WEAPON MAGE MASTER!!!


----------



## Ven (Dec 25, 2009)

Weapon Master for the win.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 26, 2009)

You have chosen - Weapon Master. You are in -Snifok Town. To your left is - Weapon Shop.To your right is - Armour Shop.

(This will contain many cameo's by TCoD-ers. No self insert here by the way.)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 26, 2009)

Go into the armor shop and buy a bucket of paint. Pour it on yourself and wait a few minutes for it to dry to create MEGA SUPER RED PAINT ARMOR.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 26, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Go into the armor shop and buy a bucket of paint. Pour it on yourself and wait a few minutes for it to dry to create MEGA SUPER RED PAINT ARMOR. *Recruit empty can as a party member.*


Fixed.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Dec 26, 2009)

^
|
|
That.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 27, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Go into the armor shop and buy a bucket of paint. Pour it on yourself and wait a few minutes for it to dry to create MEGA SUPER RED PAINT ARMOR. Recruit empty can as a party member.









You buy Red Paint Armor (Lv 1) for 99 Gold, 50 Silver. It's a bargain. The other shops sell it for 100 gold. Far too much!

Your Stats Boost as Follows Attack +1, Defense +3, Speed -1.

You ask Empty Can to join your Party. He accepts and reveals some of his stats. 

Empty Kam - Thief - (Lv 2)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Dec 28, 2009)

kill the can


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 28, 2009)

Can:

Reveal that the red paint is, in reality, flesh eating goo that will kill anyone who wears it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 30, 2009)

Empty can: steal something.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 31, 2009)

Empty Can: Steal the most expensive thing.


----------



## Ven (Jan 3, 2010)

Equip the spear and go on a massacre.


----------



## Diz (Jan 3, 2010)

Put the empty can on the end of a stick and hit people with it


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 4, 2010)

Have the can attempt to destroy a raging fire by throwing the can into the fire.


----------

